# Que conector usar en proteus



## enmarquez (Ene 10, 2013)

Buenas, estoy disenando un variador de frecuencia y ya estoy en la parte de impresion de las etapas. La comunicaciones entre dos etapas es con cable 14 AWG, son tarjetas impresas separadas. Que conector debo usar para conectar las dos placas con este cable. Y en la parte de comunicaciones va a ser con cable ethernet, que conector se usa en proteus para despues poder colocar el RJ 45.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 10, 2013)

En Ares busca la sección de conectores luego en la opción "Telecoms" me parece allí viene el RJ45, para el cable 14 puedes usar terminales de bloque







Esas vienen en ARES como "Terminal blocks"


----------

